# Cheese steaks on the Blackstone...



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2016)

Not sure where this really belongs but it's sort of grilling.  Well it's outdoor cooking and I thought id share it because I had fun making it.

I went to school in Philly and ate too many cheesesteaks to count.  Got the Blackstone griddle for Christmas and this is one thing I really needed to try.

I got some Australian boneless ribeyes for 3.99 per pound!  Froze them, sliced them as thin as I could with my electric slicer.. Here are some pics:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 31, 2016






Really simple and delicious.  Bread, steak, cheese, onions, salt, pepper.  There really is something to be said about simplicity in cooking.  Thanks for looking!

-Chris

P.S.  How would I go about starting a griddle cooking group?  Seems like a lot of users have outdoor griddles these days and it would be fun to share our cooks.


----------



## b-one (Jan 31, 2016)

I'll take 3 maybe 4 of those if you could toss in some peppers and mushrooms I'd appreciate that!:bigsmile


----------



## ellymae (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh yeah - love the Blackstone - those sandwiches look great.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2016)

b-one said:


> I'll take 3 maybe 4 of those if you could toss in some peppers and mushrooms I'd appreciate that!:bigsmile



I like some extras added in too!  Picky eaters though for lunch haha.  My wife gets fussy if she even sees the onions.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2016)

ellymae said:


> Oh yeah - love the Blackstone - those sandwiches look great.



Thanks!  I think cheesesteaks were my main motivation for wanting a Blackstone


----------



## krex1010 (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks like some legit steaks there. Hope you served them up with some icey cold yuengling!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey Chris those are some awesome looking cheese steak subs.

I would love to have a flat top like that.

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 1, 2016)

krex1010 said:


> Looks like some legit steaks there. Hope you served them up with some icey cold yuengling!


Thanks! I went to college in Philly and Yuengling was always the beer of choice.  Unfortunately, I didn't have any...but don't worry, I had some other icy cold beers! 


SmokinAl said:


> Hey Chris those are some awesome looking cheese steak subs.
> 
> I would love to have a flat top like that.
> 
> Al


Thanks so much Al!  I love this blackstone griddle.  So much room to cook, such a great nonstick surface, and really easy to clean up.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice job with the cheese steaks!
The Blackstones are really nice! Breakfast is another nice cooking option with them. And they do a great job cooking bacon.

SmokinAl you need a Blackstone....think you would really enjoy it.


----------



## cooknhogz (Feb 5, 2016)

The wife and kids got me a Blackstone 28" for Christmas and I still haven't use it yet. Might have to break out this weekend and break it in on some cheesesteaks.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 5, 2016)

A Flattop/Blackstone cooking group ???    Contact/PM Brian, bmudd...  he's a good guy and will take care of you...


----------



## hank2000 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok I want one now


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 5, 2016)

hank2000 said:


> Ok I want one now



A griddle or a cheese steak? Haha


----------



## charcoal junkie (Feb 5, 2016)

Been thinking about getting one of those. Thanks for pushing me to the final decision.


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 5, 2016)

If you have the room this is a great unit.....we love our flat top

Tom


----------



## four20 (Feb 5, 2016)

Great looking Steaks !!!

We love a good cheese steak, but I always buy 1.5 to 2 inch steaks (generally chuck-eye ) and sear them before slice them. Cooked to a medium then allowed to rest until room temperature. Then i break out the slicer. If I use raw meat i generally buy a chuck roast and gently freeze then slice paper thin, but I stack the meat in 1/4 inch slabs and each layer the grain is turned opposite the previous. Each slab is wrapped and frozen for future use. Cook on a 350 f griddle, and it will fluff out with a little help from 2 - 6 inch spatulas.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 6, 2016)

Dang it that looks great!!!! So I have a camp chef griddle what is so special about a blackstone?? tell me nothing so I don't have to buy it LOL 

Great lookin sammies 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it that looks great!!!! So I have a camp chef griddle what is so special about a blackstone?? tell me nothing so I don't have to buy it LOL
> 
> Great lookin sammies
> 
> DS



Nothing! I too have the Campchef and it works just like the black stone that my friend has. My camp chef turns out better food than he does. Thing is if I used his BS and he used my CC, the BS would turn out better food!


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 6, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it that looks great!!!! So I have a camp chef griddle what is so special about a blackstone?? tell me nothing so I don't have to buy it LOL
> 
> Great lookin sammies
> 
> DS



Thanks so much!  I agree that there is probably know difference.  Got this one as a gift and I love it but im sure the camp chef is great too!


----------



## cooknhogz (Feb 7, 2016)

Had 2 flank steaks out so I ran them threw my slicer and broke in the Blackstone today with what other than some cheese steaks. I was very impressed how fast this griddle cooked. I see myself using a lot.


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 7, 2016)

Cooknhogz said:


> Had 2 flank steaks out so I ran them threw my slicer and broke in the Blackstone today with what other than some cheese steaks. I was very impressed how fast this griddle cooked. I see myself using a lot. [GALLERY="media, 451895"][/GALLERY][GALLERY="media, 451896"][/GALLERY][/quote]
> Looks great!!! It really does cook nicely.  I read some reviews about uneven heat across the griddle but mine is pretty consistent.  Cheesesteaks are the main reason I wanted a griddle like this.  I went to college and Philly and used to watch in awe as the cooks at the local cheesesteak spot pumped out steak after steak.  Next time I am going to try thin sliced chicken thighs for some chicken cheese steaks.  A little healthier and much cheaper option!


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 9, 2016)

Just my Thoughts but


worktogthr said:


> Looks great!!! It really does cook nicely.  I read some reviews about uneven heat across the griddle but mine is pretty consistent.  Cheesesteaks are the main reason I wanted a griddle like this.  I went to college and Philly and used to watch in awe as the cooks at the local cheesesteak spot pumped out steak after steak.  Next time I am going to try thin sliced chicken thighs for some chicken cheese steaks.  A little healthier and much cheaper option!


Just my opinion but i think the hot spots are due to the two models. the smaller one has two ring burners (similar to the camp chef) and the larger one has four flat (stick type) burners (like a BBQ) so better heat dispersion/control.

Tom


----------



## 3montes (Feb 9, 2016)

Some fantastic looking grub in this post! Nice alternative to grilling and some great breakfast options. I had been thinking about one of these for awhile so when I ordered my Santa Maria from AZ BBQ they said they would fab me up a griddle which will fit in the Santa Maria. It will be wood/charcoal fired but that is a plus for me.


----------



## b-one (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone else ever put your cheesesteak meat,veggies and cheese over some sunny side up or over easy eggs? It's about the best eggs I've ever had!:drool


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 9, 2016)

b-one said:


> Anyone else ever put your cheesesteak meat,veggies and cheese over some sunny side up or over easy eggs? It's about the best eggs I've ever had!:drool



That sounds incredible and while fantasizing about opening a cheese steak shop on Long Island a few years back, I imagined the "Steakon Egg and Cheese" which was exactly what you're describing but with some chopped bacon cooked in with the steak  on a hero/sub roll.  Now I can actually make this happen!  Thank you for reminding me of this!


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2016)

Wooeee! That looks great.

Points for the new toy.

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 10, 2016)

Disco said:


> Wooeee! That looks great
> Points for the new toy.
> 
> Disco



Thanks for the point Disco!  I wish it would stop snowing so I can use it again!


----------



## randycandy (May 25, 2016)

Hello all. Just wanted to add, I got my Blackstone 36" griddle a week ago. I've cooked chicken wings with fried potatoes one day, then the next morning I did a breakfast. It was great. I think this Griddle is made pretty well. I'm glad I got the 36" one. I got a hell of a deal. I ordered it on a Monday and it was delivered that Friday. Its pretty heavy.  Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link or talk about price here. If I'm allowed let me know! thanks!


----------



## chipmanbbq (May 25, 2016)

Looks great! I got my Blackstone a couple months ago. My "easy weeknight gasser" is pretty jealous of the new Blackstone. I don't see myself ever going back.

I was a short order grill cook back in high school/college. Cooking on a flattop brings back so many memories.

The ONLY issue I have with the Blackstone is on windy days it struggles, but I can live with that.


----------

